# Set X11 to fullscreen and can't go back!!#



## dlarmour (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi

I set X11 to fullscreen mode.  Now when I fire up X, I can't get at the upper menu to switch it back again in the preferences.  How can I do this?

David


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2004)

Off the top of my head, I don't remember how to get the menubar to switch from fullscreen or the actual key command.

FOr now, have you tried doing a Command-Option-Esc and Force Quitting X11???

For the record, the Command key is the one with an apple on it.


----------



## dlarmour (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Command-, brings up the preferences

and 

Command-Option-A allows toggling between full and rootless if that option is check marked.  

For you help - thank you.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 23, 2004)

I assume you got to full screen mode by pressing the green "+" button on the top of the window that opens. Just click that button again and your window will go back to the previous size. 

If it still stays large, grab the top of the suitcase window and drag it to the top left so you can grab the bottom right (the three lines there that you use to resize your windows) and resize the window to your heart's content.

Hope this helps!


----------

